# Regular Cab vs. Extended



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey guys,

I've been looking at trucks, both regular cabs, and extended cabs.

Regular Cab Advantages:
-Long Bed
-More Space for Debris/Other Stuff

Disadvantages:
-Not much room for extra stuff/people
-I hear it's harder to plow with reg. cab

Extended Cab Advantages:
-More room
-Hear it's easier to plow
-Especially with school, i can throw stuff back there, and still have the front open

Disadvantages:
-Shorter bed
-Less room for debris, etc

I will be pulling a single-axle trailer to start off, then upgrading to an 18-20' enclsoed trailer. It will have an 8' Western plow mounted eventually, along with a tailgate spreader. Also will serve as my personal vehicle.

Heres two trucks i'm currently looking at:

Thanks!

-Mitch-

Here are some pictures of two trucks i'm currently looking at:


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Heres another:


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

You will get a little extra tow capacity out of the reg cab, but not enough to make it worth getting it. Plus the ex cab appears to be a 2000, 2001 and the other is pre 99. If it's going to be your personal vehicle too, then why not get the ex cab?


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

sparky8370;449592 said:


> You will get a little extra tow capacity out of the reg cab, but not enough to make it worth getting it. Plus the ex cab appears to be a 2000, 2001 and the other is pre 99. If it's going to be your personal vehicle too, then why not get the ex cab?


Thats sort of what i'm thinking.

Heres the specc. on the trucks:

Truck #1:
-1995 Chevy 2500HD
-89k Miles 
-Hiniker 8ft Plow
-Asking $8900

Truck #2:
-2001 Chevy 2500HD
-6.0L V8
-New Tires
-105k Miles
-Asking $11,500

Thanks!

-Mitch-


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

get the extended cab ive got a regular cab and i HATE it it sucks when me and my friends go on hunting/fishing trips and we have to take 2 trucks and use twice as much fuel.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I would go with the HD. It is newer and has way more towing and hauling capacity than the 2500. Make sure it has the plow prep package on it though


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

if you can handle the length and you want both look into an ext. cab long bed


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

neither. one is too new. both are too much money. are you going to have the time to work enough to pay this back? Young person, insurance isnt cheap. 

If it were me i would look for a nineties that was cheaper. pay it with cash. carry minimum liability on it and not even think about trying to insure it or register it commercial.
your young. they charge young people ALOT.
And your creating LOTS of bills for someone who still has to finish highschool and college.


----------



## Base Model (Dec 6, 2005)

DreamScapes Land;449586 said:


> I hear it's harder to plow with reg. cab


I've never heard that before. Regular cabs usually have a smaller turning radius. I've heard that ext cabs dont have as good of rear visibility because of blind spots, but I've never driven or plowed with an ext cab before.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I spent 8 years Daily driving and plowing a regular cab like your first picture. I didn't really know much better so I made due with having crap stacked up everywhere in the regular cab. Last spring I bought a Dodge 2500 Cummins Quad Cab and the amount of cab space is irreplaceable. It's not bad at all to plow with. 

In my opinion, it's worth the bit of extra length to get all of the dry storage of an extended cab.


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Guys! I'm taking the extended cab truck for a drive tomorrow.

For whom in concerns: I will be paying cash for my vehicle, and yes i do work enough to pay for a vehicle. I make a lot of money in landscaping (company is 60% maintenance, 40% landscaping). Once i get my license, i can do a lot more work, especially when it comes to snow removal. I plan on putting an 8' Western on the truck i purchase, and a salt spreader as well.

Not being an ass, just clarifying some details.

Thanks!

-Mitch-


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

The extended cabs of that era are 10" longer than regular cabs (which is to say the combo of ext cab/short bed vs reg cab/long bed). Slightly longer wheelbase, and slightly wider turning radius, but for most driveways it has never made that much difference. I've used and enjoyed both. I see far more advantages for the extended cab. Build a box for the 6.5 bed, and you'll haul the same volume of leaves/debris.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

I have owned both and really like the extra room a ext cab give's you. As far as plowing a ext cab is a little harder to plow with cause of the turning raduis. Hands down to me its a ext cab.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

*truck*

I just got a 2002 2500HD extended cad with 95K on it and i payed $9500.00
I would say that 01 HD is priced high


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I agree with the price being high.


Mitch, your not old enougth to drive, but you have made enought last summer mowing to pay cash for a 12k truck? Truck + Title +tax+ plates, your in the mid 12's Pluse your looking close to $300 month for full coveage if not more. Not trying to bash you, just clearing things, up if your doing the good at mowing, Thats Great, your see my trucks in your town come spring


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

bribrius;449797 said:


> neither. one is too new. both are too much money. are you going to have the time to work enough to pay this back? Young person, insurance isnt cheap.
> 
> If it were me i would look for a nineties that was cheaper. pay it with cash. carry minimum liability on it and not even think about trying to insure it or register it commercial.
> your young. they charge young people ALOT.
> And your creating LOTS of bills for someone who still has to finish highschool and college.


I agree with you.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Reg cabs hands down are better for snow but the EC is better for year round use. I love the look of a reg cab, it's like driving a car after driving my CC.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

I love my ext cab. it is so useful because you have space to put things without filling up the front seat. you can have stuff in the back and still have the passenger seat open. just make sure you will be able to pay for all the costs that come with having a truck. 

Ron- why are your trucks going up to illinois in the spring?


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the replys.

I have been mowing for about four years. First two were in a partnership
Then in 2006 i got out on my own (very good choice) and really got going. I basically had to start over but i was successful. This past season was by far the best. I do have enough in the bank to pay for most of a truck, parents are helping out a little by being fair and giving me the same amount of money they gave my brother to get his truck, so that will help. This isn't just a summer "mow and go" for me. I started in mid-March, and I am still doing clean ups, once the snow melts. I maintenanced about twenty five properties per week, and saved a lot of that money, a long with some from 2006. 

I do agree the truck is mildly overpriced, but its better than what i've seen. I went and test drove a 1998 Chevy K2500 w/98k miles, and they wanted $13k. I offered $6500 and never heard back. Kelly Blue Book says for private party value of "good condition" that its worth about $10k. But we are heading up to take it for a drive today, and compare it to the regular cabs. 

Thanks!

-Mitch-


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Mitch I think Id wait to get a truck till you can drive


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow, didn't realize you are so young. Just wait until closer to the time you get your license. That's another year of depreciation and a cheaper truck for you. Especially since there is a new body style out. I don't know if you're into snowmobiles at all, but just look at how much cheaper the revs got after the new style rev came out. Plus, it gives you quite a while to find that killer deal. Don't pull the trigger on this one, but if you come across one of those deals you just can't pass up (like that 01 with the 95 pricing) then go ahead, get it and sit on it.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

Clapper&Company;450503 said:


> Mitch I think Id wait to get a truck till you can drive


he is right 
1. the truck you get now will mostly sit until you can drive
2. it will depreciate value in the time until you can drive
3. an amazing deal may come along next year and you can get that one

i would just wait i know its hard to say just wait but it may be in your best interest


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I have owned both & i like both. I took delivery of an 08 chevy reg cab on 12/6 . I would heve gone extended cab, however, GM doe's not recommend plowing with the extended cab diesel, in fact they dont even plow prep them! No regrets, the truck is sharp and the 6 speed allison is awesome!


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks.

I'd love to wait another year to get a truck, but here's why i am looking for one:

My grandma is my main driver, and she sits in the vehicle and reads/looks at newspapers, while i mow. My dad's Jeep Grand Cherokee is the only vehicle that can tow the trailer in our family. So when I need to mow, we have to take the Jeep, my dad takes my mom's van, and my mom takes my grandma's car. There were times last year where dad needed his Jeep and i needed to mow, and guess who got the Jeep. Also, the bed space is a needed feature, lawn bags are never fun and become a PITA after a while. Because dad's car is getting older, i hate putting wear and tear on it, being he loves the vehicle, and plans on running it until it dies.

I think the truck will be a good investment, and allow me to be more effecient, and there will always be a vehicle waiting for me when i need to go work, never any confusion within the family. 

Thanks!

-Mitch-


----------



## J&D (Jan 8, 2007)

Good one Grandma. I can't even get my wife to drive my truck w/o a trailer. How much do you pay Grandma. Go with the EC. You'll be much happier.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

J&D;450894 said:


> Good one Grandma. I can't even get my wife to drive my truck w/o a trailer. How much do you pay Grandma. .


Grandmothers are fearless! I say put 'em all in plow trucks and you'll get all your drives done, your laundry folded, dinner & dessert, AND a new sweater for Christmas


----------



## javaman70 (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes, I'd wait that's a long time of sitting and not being used. To much time for seals to dry up and fuel lines to gum up.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I paid cash for my first truck in 1996. I was 16. I found a rot free, 1986 F250 reg cab, auto, w/ 8' Fisher, 43k original miles for $3500.00 It was a yard maintenance truck for an apartment complex. It had a banged up dirvers door and a dent in the bed, but I didn't care. The insurance was in my dads name to make it cheaper too.

You're a young guy. I would suggest getting a truck that if you dent it, it won't matter. Big frozen snow banks love to eat fenders and doors. And you will slide into one, I did every year, but no damage was done thankfully. You are not going to want to make an insurance claim at your age right off the bat. I'm not assuming you'll crash the first time out, but we all have hit something to some degree. Parts for 10-15 yr old trucks are every where and you can find a reliable truck in that year range. But it's your money get what you want. Good luck!


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

Clapper&Company;450503 said:


> Mitch I think Id wait to get a truck till you can drive


dum kids


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks.

Grandma has been a huge help, don't know where i would be without her.

I just got home from taking the extended cab truck for a test drive. I was very impressed, and loved the extra room for stuff and it even had the Rhino bed liner. But, i will not pay $11,500 for that truck.

As far as the truck sitting, it won't get used too much this winter, mainly for commutes around town and stuff. But all next season it will be used in the business. Then next fall it will get a plow.

Thanks!

-Mitch-


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

Mitch, out of curiosity, where did you hear that plowing with a regular cab was harder than plowing with an ext. cab? I would say that your better off with the ext. cab in the long run. Just was a bit bothered that you said a regular cab was harder to plow with. I would think an ext. cab would be, but I'm sure after awhile of driving it you'd be used to how the truck handles.


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

csx5197;451011 said:


> Mitch, out of curiosity, where did you hear that plowing with a regular cab was harder than plowing with an ext. cab? I would say that your better off with the ext. cab in the long run. Just was a bit bothered that you said a regular cab was harder to plow with. I would think an ext. cab would be, but I'm sure after awhile of driving it you'd be used to how the truck handles.


I've had a few people around town tell me that, and a few on LawnSite as well.

Thanks!

-Mitch-


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

I would be interested in their reasoning. I would think single cab, easier to maneuver.


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

csx5197;451399 said:


> I would be interested in their reasoning. I would think single cab, easier to maneuver.


It depends on the box size. An extend cab with a useful (8') box is a real pain to plow anything but straight. The closer the front wheels to the rear the better traction and the smaller turning radius. Better side visibility in a reg cab also.
If I only had one vehicle it would have to be an extend cab. I could not work with a small box many times the 8' box is too small. I can not plow many of my customers with a long wheel base. So I got a reg cab, 8' box, for work and a car for the wife. Works out much better this way. The reg cabs have the bigger gas tank also. My employees can get to the job sites in there own vehicles so I don't need to haul people at work.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah that was my thinking originally too. Just wasn't sure what made people feel an extended cab was better. I mean your probably right, day to day the extended cab would be nice because of more room inside, but plowing some residentials with a 8ft box on and extended cab could be tough sometimes.


----------



## gcsupraman (Apr 28, 2004)

DreamScapes Land;451029 said:


> I've had a few people around town tell me that, and a few on LawnSite as well.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Mitch-


They're wrong!  How is a smaller truck harder to plow with?


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I have plowed for a few years with a extended cab with a 8' box and a salt spreader hanging off the back. Yes it was a pita alot of times but i need a 8' box. This year I got a new 2007 standard cab with a 8' box and its so much easier. Anyone who tells you a standard cab is harder to plow with is just plain goofy. I have plowed with all configs at one time or another.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Ive had both, I like the REG cab better, but I only use my trucks for work, I don't take them home at night (separate personal vehicle), however like I said, I like the reg cab better, mainly because the ext cab part just because a garbage bin for me. both are fine to plow with, its more less when you get a dully with a dump bed, thats when it can become tricky if your not used to the truck.


----------

